# What I made last week



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

I posted my Sherpa share info! Hot damn $595 for under 38hrs of work! Im rolling in that Uber dough. #BigPimpin #SwagLord #miniVanMoneyMan


----------



## Kamran (Jan 4, 2015)

i made $297.00 in 17 hrs after U deductions


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Ballin, high roller, work hard get paid!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> I posted my Sherpa share info! Hot damn $595 for under 38hrs of work! Im rolling in that Uber dough. #BigPimpin #SwagLord #miniVanMoneyMan


After your expenses and putting almost 1000 miles on your vehicle, you made about $13-$14 an hour. I hope you are being sarcastic! This is why so many are doing it wrong and thinking they are making a killing.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

OCBob said:


> After your expenses and putting almost 1000 miles on your vehicle, you made about $13-$14 an hour. I hope you are being sarcastic! This is why so many are doing it wrong and thinking they are making a killing.


Uber sent an email saying I was a top Partner #HeavyIntheMoney #UberLovesMySwag #MiniVanGetsTheBitchesExcited


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> Uber sent an email saying I was a top Partner #HeavyIntheMoney #UberLovesMySwag #MiniVanGetsTheBitchesExcited


You should be getting a plaque any time soon. Keep rocking it until your car no longer runs. Mini van with cobra stickers on the side doors?


----------



## Janlucvd (Apr 13, 2015)

#LookUpMinemumWage


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Janlucvd said:


> #LookUpMinemumWage


Don't hate cause my Uber game is stronger then yours bro. You can make money at 85cents. Numbers don't lie #SwipinLeftOntheHaters


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

That's horrible


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

jizzwagon said:


> That's horrible


How so? All I see is my bank accounts getting fatter and my wang getting bigger


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

So the guy's making maybe $12 an hour after all expenses. Everyone has their own personal bar that they need to exceed in order to be satisfied. This guy's bar is obviously set low but if this income makes him happy, I can't see a lot wrong with that.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> How so? All I see is my bank accounts getting fatter and my wang getting bigger


It's just horrible. What's that $400 you made after expenses going to buy you? You probably need to save half of it just for maintenance.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

jizzwagon said:


> It's just horrible. What's that $400 you made after expenses going to buy you? You probably need to save half of it just for maintenance.


Jizz, I see $600 in my bank account I don't care about maintaining my car. Have you seen taxis? They look like something I shit out. Besides, I keep the swag wagon clean and sexy for the lady's and know one has to know that the check engine light has been on for 4moths


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> Jizz, I see $600 in my bank account I don't care about maintaining my car. Have you seen taxis? They look like something I would shit out. Besides, I keep the swag wagon clean and sexy for the lady's and know one has to know that the check engine light has been on for 4moths


Good luck


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Looking on the bright side, there won't be any taxes on this "income." The IRS allows a flat rate deduction this year of .575 cents per mile, so of the $595 in earnings, $542 is deductible. If he doesn't spend anything for maintenance, just buying gas, he will be ahead until the car dies completely and he has to replace it. Good luck, indeed.


----------



## Phillyx (Nov 9, 2014)

W


Lag Monkey said:


> I posted my Sherpa share info! Hot damn $595 for under 38hrs of work! Im rolling in that Uber dough. #BigPimpin #SwagLord #miniVanMoneyMan


hat a looser drive all most 950 mile made 600 before expense,you killing your car and your self good luck liver slave


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Phillyx said:


> W
> 
> hat a looser drive all most 950 mile made 600 before expense,you killing your car and your self good luck liver slave





Phillyx said:


> W
> 
> hat a looser drive all most 950 mile made 600 before expense,you killing your car and your self good luck liver slave


How about you stop complaining and post up your own earnings..oh wait your to busy bashing people's hard work. #HatersGonnaHate and P.S my van is a cheap ass high mile work horse I bought off craiglist so it's made to be killed working at 85cents a mile. Sometimes you just gotta swat the haters like the flys they are. Swoosh be gone motha f*ckah


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Phillyx (Nov 9, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> How about you stop complaining and post up your own earnings..oh wait your to busy bashing people's hard work. #HatersGonnaHate and P.S my van is a cheap ass high mile work horse I bought off craiglist so it's made to be killed working at 85cents a mile. Sometimes you just gotta swat the haters like the flys they are. Swoosh be gone motha f*ckah


I don't hate people like you stupid
I am writing a check to Uncle Sam people like you need welfare money to survive. I dont invest $1.00 for a penny go get a real job only drive when liver surge


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

This thread is gangster.


----------



## Salthedriver (Jun 28, 2014)

Funny stuff!


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

Let the man dream.... Don't be one of the All Star Newbie Attack Crew. 
Reality sets in soon enough with out the dog pile. 
Lets make a list of the All Star Newbie Attack Crew. 
It will be the same folks over and over. 
Nothing to be proud of. Don't be part of the attack crew. 
Be part of the constructive suggestion crew. Make positive comments that will help. Isn't that what this forum is for? What would you offer for guidance? 
No one appreciates "tree jumpers"


----------



## LACheckerDr (Apr 22, 2015)

2 days ago, on my airport day (driving a taxi) I worked a 20 hrs shift, collected $1083 gross, after lease, gas, lunch, and airport fees, I took home a little over $800. *yawn* your "game" isn't impressive...


----------



## Rafael911 (Dec 13, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> I posted my Sherpa share info! Hot damn $595 for under 38hrs of work! Im rolling in that Uber dough. #BigPimpin #SwagLord #miniVanMoneyMan


I hope your being sartcastic , because yourn making any money and as business your loosing big time eith this fares the only ones naking the monry is uber


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> Don't hate cause my Uber game is stronger then yours bro. You can make money at 85cents. Numbers don't lie #SwipinLeftOntheHaters


Lag Monkey , you are a riot. What are you driving so I can look out for you to cut you off and say hello!


----------



## Rafael911 (Dec 13, 2014)

LACheckerDr said:


> 2 days ago, on my airport day (driving a taxi) I worked a 20 hrs shift, collected $1083 gross, after lease, gas, lunch, and airport fees, I took home a little over $800. *yawn* your "game" isn't impressive...


wow that's what I consider good money, that is what one should be making as an Uber partner. I join Uber last June when they open in Orlando driving at $1.50 per mile I was working around 60 to 70 after Ubers 20% cut I was making around $1100.00 no passenger complain actually they loved it because they were saving more than half of a taxi fare even at that rate I put around 30K miles in 5-6 months. Later Uber started to break away from the drivers/partners $1.30 and than $ 1.20. to make the same amount it was taking me more rides, time and more miles while Uber was continue to make the same amount of money from me. Than hey lower it to ,75 cents a mile that did it for me there is no way in hell you can make any money as a business you suppose to make more than enough to cover your overhead expenses not being ignorant enough to allow Uber to manipulate drivers that you could make good money $12-$14 per hour and $20-$25 in high peak hours like if they are providing the vehicle and the gas. Why is it so hard for people to realize whats happening around them? knowing that without a driver Uber can't make a dime.


----------



## Dan K (Oct 28, 2014)

Rafael911 said:


> wow that's what I consider good money, that is what one should be making as an Uber partner. I join Uber last June when they open in Orlando driving at $1.50 per mile I was working around 60 to 70 after Ubers 20% cut I was making around $1100.00 no passenger complain actually they loved it because they were saving more than half of a taxi fare even at that rate I put around 30K miles in 5-6 months. Later Uber started to break away from the drivers/partners $1.30 and than $ 1.20. to make the same amount it was taking me more rides, time and more miles while Uber was continue to make the same amount of money from me. Than hey lower it to ,75 cents a mile that did it for me there is no way in hell you can make any money as a business you suppose to make more than enough to cover your overhead expenses not being ignorant enough to allow Uber to manipulate drivers that you could make good money $12-$14 per hour and $20-$25 in high peak hours like if they are providing the vehicle and the gas. Why is it so hard for people to realize whats happening around them? knowing that without a driver Uber can't make a dime.


Because most people are too stupid to figure it out. Add another level to it... the ones that do figure it out are too stupid to leave uber or won't because they have no other options for work.


----------



## papilovesyou (Dec 24, 2014)

all of that work for 0.63 cents a mile really worth it!?


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> Jizz, I see $600 in my bank account I don't care about maintaining my car. Have you seen taxis? They look like something I shit out. Besides, I keep the swag wagon clean and sexy for the lady's and know one has to know that the check engine light has been on for 4moths


LMAO!!


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Simon said:


>


I cast my vote for stupid.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> Jizz, I see $600 in my bank account I don't care about maintaining my car. Have you seen taxis? They look like something I shit out. Besides, I keep the swag wagon clean and sexy for the lady's and know one has to know that the check engine light has been on for 4moths


Just put some Tape over the Check Engine Light, no one will know. Or maybe a Dora the Explorer or Hello Kitty sticker.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

I hide the creaking noises by playing soft jazz during the ride. #4.74Rating #800dollarUber #ballin!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> Don't hate cause my Uber game is stronger then yours bro. You can make money at 85cents. Numbers don't lie #SwipinLeftOntheHaters


well I do believe you can do well but at 85cents hmmm.. perhaps if you surf the surges well I could see some handsome paychecks and lots bananas.... btw.. how is the man in the yellow hat doing? im just curious


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Just know I'm laughing at yall when I see you in your new car losing all that money while I ball in my minivan.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

so will the man in the yellow hat


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I started driving for Uber thinking I could find people going the same general direction I was so I could offset the cost of my daily commute. It only took me a couple of weeks to see the futility in driving for Uber. All the OP sees is the deposit into his bank account. He doesn't feel the need to accurately account for expenses. He is kidding himself if he thinks he's truly making anywhere close to what he thinks he is but hey, more power to him. I just hope for his sake he figures it out before it blows up in his face. For example, if he get's into an accident while Ubering his insurance will not pay and will probably drop him all together unless he bought a commercial policy. Thousands of dollars in uninsured repairs would take the wind out of his sails in a hurry. Lucky for me, I have a 6 figure engineering job to fall back on.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> Just know I'm laughing at yall when I see you in your new car losing all that money while I ball in my minivan.


Don't start being a hater now! I'm doing ok in my newish whip driving select, would be choking on exhaust fumes if I were doing X. When the swag wagon isn't working for you anymore, let me know, I'll have a very cheap, high mileage car for sale soon.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Mark in SD said:


> Let the man dream.... Don't be one of the All Star Newbie Attack Crew.
> Reality sets in soon enough with out the dog pile.
> Lets make a list of the All Star Newbie Attack Crew.
> It will be the same folks over and over.
> ...


Talking to yourself again eh Markie boy?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> I hide the creaking noises by playing soft jazz during the ride. #4.74Rating #800dollarUber #ballin!


Play some "milli vanilli" for your pax.


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

I made zero last week! took the week off to decide what to do after pay cuts, I decided its worth it just to keep the AP for special occasions. What should be kept in mind is when uber started you paid the 10.00 a month to use the ap and you got 100% of the fare, soon it went to 90% then 80% then the 1.00 fee, then the rate drops, I started driving at 1.25 a mile and was ok with it! then the rate cuts...oh well I made guarantee every week with out fail, now no guarantee...rates are a regular 1.05... so my point is I see a pattern! what will rates ne at next year .75 for the winter and a raise to .85 a mile come summer? I feel bad for you full timers, I do this as a side gig for a few extra bucks, I could not imagine doing this full time to support myself! I can only imagine your frustration.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Rafael911 said:


> wow that's what I consider good money, that is what one should be making as an Uber partner. I join Uber last June when they open in Orlando driving at $1.50 per mile I was working around 60 to 70 after Ubers 20% cut I was making around $1100.00 no passenger complain actually they loved it because they were saving more than half of a taxi fare even at that rate I put around 30K miles in 5-6 months. Later Uber started to break away from the drivers/partners $1.30 and than $ 1.20. to make the same amount it was taking me more rides, time and more miles while Uber was continue to make the same amount of money from me. Than hey lower it to ,75 cents a mile that did it for me there is no way in hell you can make any money as a business you suppose to make more than enough to cover your overhead expenses not being ignorant enough to allow Uber to manipulate drivers that you could make good money $12-$14 per hour and $20-$25 in high peak hours like if they are providing the vehicle and the gas. Why is it so hard for people to realize whats happening around them? knowing that without a driver Uber can't make a dime.


Never use this 4 words in UBER presence 
Money , driver , good , make

When put together in the right order it triggers a rate cut.


----------



## eugene w (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm going to use this thread on my redeyetaxi blog. I get passengers who are curious about what Uber drivers earn. I'll also be using the thread on NY yellow taxi drivers earnings. Thanks.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

why do use sherpa? uber site already track your mileage/earning


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i made $650 net, 38 hours between monday-friday

damn 17/hr

not bad for a 2nd job with flexible hours


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> i made $650 net, 38 hours between monday-friday
> 
> damn 17/hr
> 
> not bad for a 2nd job with flexible hours


I seriously doubt it but ok.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

why so hard to believe?


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> why so hard to believe?


Haters don't wanna believe you can make money on Uber. Keep hustlin. #AliveAt85 85cents and flexing whoooooop. 3.9x surge mayweather vs pac fight. Big surge night, heavy in the money. Multiple fat fares. #loadedDownWithMoneyBags


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> why so hard to believe?


Because you failed to acccount for your expenses which is about $0.57 per mile for every mile you drive, even the dead ones.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Because you failed to acccount for your expenses which is about $0.57 per mile for every mile you drive, even the dead ones.


But if you read the monkey's earlier posts in this thread, he doesn't have any expenses other than gas. He doesn't care about maintaining his van, and it's already apparently a piece of junk with no value- he compared it to cabs. So he will deduct the allowed per mile amount and have a low tax liability. All is well until the engine fails or the trans takes a dump because he ignored the idiot light. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

we're just comparing how much we made, excluding gas because that's different base on different vehicles.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> This thread is gangster.


POST # 20 /Taxi Driver in Arizona : Oh,
yeah, baby! So "gangster"
that I've added 2 More Junior Members
to my Ignore List....and I'm only on
Page One!

Between @Hashtag Mania and
@kantspel what's a Bison to do?

How did Lidman miss this one?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> Jizz, I see $600 in my bank account I don't care about maintaining my car. Have you seen taxis? They look like something I shit out. Besides, I keep the swag wagon clean and sexy for the lady's and know one has to know that the check engine light has been on for 4moths


holy crap - open your eyes and listen to the people who've been doing this and know what they are talking about: That taxi that looks like something you shit out - it's less than a few years old (because that's what the law requires) and THAT is exactly what YOUR CAR is going to look like in a year or two... and no one is going to buy you a new one.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> we're just comparing how much we made, excluding gas because that's different base on different vehicles.


Then it's not "net." Like it or not, every time you turn a wheel, you have expenses. They might show up immediately, like fuel, or later on like repairs and maintenance.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Then it's not "net." Like it or not, every time you turn a wheel, you have expenses. They might show up immediately, like fuel, or later on like repairs and maintenance.


I really don't think this is the intent of the OP


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> Haters don't wanna believe you can make money on Uber. Keep hustlin. #AliveAt85 85cents and flexing whoooooop. 3.9x surge mayweather vs pac fight. Big surge night, heavy in the money. Multiple fat fares. #loadedDownWithMoneyBags


Nice job Monkey Man! I had a good night but not great. Driving select got a ton of minimum $10.00 fares driving the rich folks around Lassiter Mill inside the beltline. Takes too long to get there, get them loaded in, get them home and then wait for the next ping, 27 trips Sat.night, $390 in fares and one pissant gave me a 1 rating for no good reason. That's a lot of running around for 10 hours. Sometimes the Uber gods are kind, sometimes you are shoveling elephant crap at the zoo.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

New Earnings Update! Full time driver earnings. Real RaW Data no bull, no complaints just real cash in my pocket. This Uber gig beats the hell out of McDonald's. When I go through the drive through with a rider and see my old co workers I shake my head at how little that job paid and how much it sucked. With Uber I get to meet hot women(don't tell my girl friend) jam to loud music with my drunk riders, provide safe transportation to underage drinkers and be a true entrepreneur in control of my own destiny. Hell Iv even met some riders who use the service to be entrepreneurs themselves. Just yesterday I had a rider hook me up with some of that good good after he got done using uber to make his drop offs. Man this is the life. No drug test, no jerk boss to answer to. uber on my brothers


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> why do use sherpa? uber site already track your mileage/earning


They do not track your dead miles while app is on.

If I go 4 miles to pick up someone, those are tax deductible miles!
If I go 10 miles driving around aimlessly looking for a ping, those are tax deductible miles!

None of those scenarios has Uber tracking your miles. If you are not keeping track of these, you are missing out on many tax deduction $.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Never use this 4 words in UBER presence
> Money , driver , good , make
> 
> When put together in the right order it triggers a rate cut.


how about"slave"


----------



## GaryX (Mar 24, 2015)

Alright, troll or not, this is what I think.
If you buy a used vehicle just for Uber, say you pay $4000 for a 2003 Honda Civic. Your cost basis most likely will be around $4500 (include registration/tax/etc)
Then per IRS rate, you deduct 0.575 per mile, let's say out of the 0.575 miles, 0.14 is your gas money, maintenance wise, it varies, but let's grab a number to work with, say that your maintenance per mile is 0.30 (for every 1000 miles, $300 for maintenance which is a VERY conservative guess)
So now, you deduct the IRS rate of 0.575 for 0.14 and 0.30 for gas and maintenance, which leaves you 0.135 per mile as depreciation.
If your cost basis is $4500 for the used Civic, with a residual value of $200 for junk yarding the car, you are depreciating $4300 only.
$4300 cost / $0.13 per mile depreciation = 31852 miles
So let's say after 31852 miles, you will not have to depreciate your car anymore as true cost, (but of course, you will still deduct for tax purpose), and you will have $9555.56 in the bank for maintenance, which is kind of ridiculous to do maintenance really when you can just get another Civic for $4500 to do this all over again and still pocket the remains. 
Anyway, gonna leave office to go home, but you guys get my point.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> I really don't think this is the intent of the OP


Azndriver, I was replying to your post #44, where you referred to "net."


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

OCBob said:


> If I go 4 miles to pick up someone, those are tax deductible miles!
> If I go 10 miles driving around aimlessly looking for a ping, those are tax deductible miles!
> None of those scenarios has Uber tracking your miles. If you are not keeping track of these, you are missing out on many tax deduction $.


Just as importantly (in my opinion) Uber does not want you to see your 'dead miles' or any other expense. SherpaShare at least provides a way for drivers to see what a day/week/month/year of driving rideshare COSTS you to earn those fares.


----------



## Jetta88 (May 9, 2015)

This is one funny thread.


----------



## sammy44 (Nov 17, 2014)

some people are easy to satisfy. lol.


----------



## DesDriver (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey Genius, did the wheels fall off your sweet ride?


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

After my week off with I've made 17 trips averaging $34.28 an hour


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

William1964 said:


> After my week off with I've made 17 trips averaging $34.28 an hour


Your hourly fares is meaningless 
- it's looking at #'s like that which convince drivers they are making money when they are not.
Your number of trips is meaningless.

How many TOTAL miles did you drive?
What were your EARNINGS (not fares)?
What were your TOTAL expenses?

Once you have all of that information, accurately, you'll know if you made any profit.


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> I hide the creaking noises by playing soft jazz during the ride. #4.74Rating #800dollarUber #ballin!


I am sure that


Lag Monkey said:


> I posted my Sherpa share info! Hot damn $595 for under 38hrs of work! Im rolling in that Uber dough. #BigPimpin #SwagLord #miniVanMoneyMan


$595(fare)-162(expenses)/38(time on TRIP)= $11.4/hr
How many dead mile? 0
How much dead time? 0
I agree with you and Uber that you are the top earner. 
Uber Trophy on it way to you


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

8 out of 10 small businesses fail. Lots of reasons why… Big part is people think cash flow is profit.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> i made $650 net, 38 hours between monday-friday
> 
> damn 17/hr
> 
> not bad for a 2nd job with flexible hours


 2nd job with flexible hours? How many hours do you work for the other job? What are you working 16 to 20 hours a day??


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Nice job Monkey Man! I had a good night but not great. Driving select got a ton of minimum $10.00 fares driving the rich folks around Lassiter Mill inside the beltline. Takes too long to get there, get them loaded in, get them home and then wait for the next ping, 27 trips Sat.night, $390 in fares and one pissant gave me a 1 rating for no good reason. That's a lot of running around for 10 hours. Sometimes the Uber gods are kind, sometimes you are shoveling elephant crap at the zoo.


POST # 55/Disgusted Driver: Bison here.
Casuale Haberdasher
is "suffering" Paroxysms of Hilarity im-
agining the Multitude of Sound Effects
necessary to convey the "Fat-A♡♡ed"
Efforts involved with Pachydermic
Sh☆t-Shovelling: grunts, phews, heavy
breathing, gasps, under-breath-vulgar-
ities....ALL liberally seasoned with MUCH
"BLEEPED" Oath-Taking and Graphicly
Descriptive Longshoremanesque ver-
nacular.

GREAT JOB! Guess who has to fix dinner
AGAIN...again ?!

Chef Bison: Where's Guy Fieri when
You REALLY need'im ?


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> I posted my Sherpa share info! Hot damn $595 for under 38hrs of work! Im rolling in that Uber dough. #BigPimpin #SwagLord #miniVanMoneyMan


Is that after expenses ,wear and tear, and depreciation? You probably really made 225.00


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

Phillyx said:


> W
> 
> hat a looser drive all most 950 mile made 600 before expense,you killing your car and your self good luck liver slave


Agreed...I have not fired up my app in a year... They dropped thee fares so low, that I could flip burgers and make more. I understand the business model, they have to bring it down to find the resistance level...I doubt I will ever re-app


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> Don't hate cause my Uber game is stronger then yours bro. You can make money at 85cents. Numbers don't lie #SwipinLeftOntheHaters


You failed math


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

This is an old post before uber loaded on every driver and there bother. I was having positive cash flow but hardly any profit. I posted my first few pay stubs thinking I was "ballen" . After a few months my earnings started to go down and car maintenance ate up what little profit I had. When I quit I was netting less then 8.50hr. Uber was down my neck to get my rating up. Bruh you go broke with this job on X I did XL and was able to make around min wage barely!. X guys be telling me they doing 5.25hr net.

How Uber get away with dis I don't know.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

How's the van Monkey Man? Did you ever investigate the check engine light?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> This is an old post before uber loaded on every driver and there bother. I was having positive cash flow but hardly any profit. I posted my first few pay stubs thinking I was "ballen" . After a few months my earnings started to go down and car maintenance ate up what little profit I had. When I quit I was netting less then 8.50hr. Uber was down my neck to get my rating up. Bruh you go broke with this job on X I did XL and was able to make around min wage barely!. X guys be telling me they doing 5.25hr net.
> 
> How Uber get away with dis I don't know.


It takes a real monkey, or man, to admit he was wrong. Kudos to you for stepping up to the plate!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> This is an old post before uber loaded on every driver and there bother. I was having positive cash flow but hardly any profit. I posted my first few pay stubs thinking I was "ballen" . After a few months my earnings started to go down and car maintenance ate up what little profit I had. When I quit I was netting less then 8.50hr. Uber was down my neck to get my rating up. Bruh you go broke with this job on X I did XL and was able to make around min wage barely!. X guys be telling me they doing 5.25hr net.
> 
> How Uber get away with dis I don't know.


Props to you. 
You are about the only driver I've seen who came on here saying how great they were doing making money and pooh-poohing the knowledge, advice and experience of drivers who've done thousands of Uber miles... who has come back to do a mea-culpa and admit what a lousy 'opportunity' Uber is for most.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Jedi Driver said:


> How's the van Monkey Man? Did you ever investigate the check engine light?


Yes, I just turned off the light and prayed nothing would happen. ****** needs replacing and rear Axal. Front tiers are as bald as a baby's ass. I ran her into the ground to a point it was questionable on safety, because I had to..uber doesn't cover my expenses. Sad but true. I sold it to a Mexican for $650 and an 8th of mid.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 55/Disgusted Driver: Bison here.
> Casuale Haberdasher
> is "suffering" Paroxysms of Hilarity im-
> agining the Multitude of Sound Effects
> ...


The esteemed ungulate may take mirth from this picture in the PPP training manual (Pachyderm Poop Patrol).

One great bonus of this job is that it requires little training and probably pays better than driving Uber!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> The esteemed ungulate may take mirth from this picture in the PPP training manual (Pachyderm Poop Patrol).
> 
> One great bonus of this job is that it requires little training and probably pays better than driving Uber!


POST # 79/Disgusted Driver: WHERE'S
the "sneeze guard"
on that Setup ? J E E P E R S ! That Zoo
person/Staffmember needs the light-
weight See-through Full-facial-protection
"Welders Helmet" that you see on "CSI"/
"Bones"/Asstd. contagion movies pretty
regularly.

H O W E V E R..............
for those whose Days are filled with
Bravo/TMZ/Extra!Extra! I refer to the
"headgear" worn by World's Worst
"SugarBaby", "V. Stiviano", who outed 
the World's Most Racist NBA Owner/
"SugarDaddy"/$Billionaire, ole 
What's Hisname formerly affil-
iated with the LA Clippers.

Donald Sterling...who is probably being
sued by All .925 Pure Silver in existence
for Defamation and Mind-Bending
Stupidity. Maybe he has Future as
a Kakanicky Devotee ?

Like Pepperidge Farm,
Bison Remembers!


----------

